# Sapphire r9 280x Dual-X Auf Wakü ?



## FeederZ (20. November 2014)

*Sapphire r9 280x Dual-X Auf Wakü ?*

Hey habe demnächst vor meine oben genannte Grafikkarte zu übertakten und wollte fragen ob ihr mir eine Wakü empfehlen könnt und/oder davon abraten bzw. Eine Luftkühlung für besser erklärt.

System: 
I5 4670k Momentan noch @ stock 
8 Gb Crucial Ballistix RAM 
Pure Power L8 530 W 
und das Alles im verstaut Im Zalman Z9 Plus . 

Danke im Vorraus für die Antworten.


----------



## criss vaughn (21. November 2014)

*AW: Sapphire r9 280x Dual-X Auf Wakü ?*



FeederZ schrieb:


> Hey habe demnächst vor meine oben genannte Grafikkarte zu übertakten und wollte fragen ob ihr mir eine Wakü empfehlen könnt und/oder davon abraten bzw. Eine Luftkühlung für besser erklärt.
> 
> System:
> I5 4670k Momentan noch @ stock
> ...


 
Hi,

ich würde übertakten ohne VCore-Anpassung bis nichts mehr geht. Im Anschluss kannst du - falls gewünscht - mit leichten Spannungserhöhungen starten. Wird dir das auch zu langweilig, fangen wir an über WaKü zu reden


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (24. November 2014)

*AW: Sapphire r9 280x Dual-X Auf Wakü ?*

wenn schon eine Wakü dan eine costum für deine GPU ... bekommst sie um ein vielfaches kühler ... also genug spielraum für OC.

Stell einfach eine zusammen mit einen 240 radi oder sogar 360


----------

